
German State Secretary Warns of “Megabit-Bombs” (Translated from German) - chupa-chups
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FMaas-warnt-vor-Killer-Robotern-und-Bomben-mit-Megabits-4339339.html
======
blastbeat
That's pure clickbait. Here one can find the original speech of Maas:

[https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/newsroom/maas-
konferenz-2...](https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/newsroom/maas-
konferenz-2019-capturing-technology-rethinking-arms-control/2199790)

He actually said, he "dares to predict the next war will be fought not only by
means of megabombs, but also by means of megabits and megabytes, as already
done with [smart] bombs today". He explicitly refers to electronic warfare.
However, this reference is peculated and distorted by the linked article. I'm
not a fan of Maas, but that's nevertheless another example of journalistic
degradation of Heise Online.

